# Autonomie Nano 6G



## drs (25 Mars 2011)

J'ai reçu en cadeau en début d'année un ipod nano, et je suis assez surpris de l'autonomie.
Je m'en sers pour m'endormir le soir, en écoutant la radio.
Je mets tous les soirs le minuteur, afin que l'ipod se mette en veille au bout d'une heure. Et je dois le recharger tous les 4 jours, soit 4h d'autonomie...cela me parait très faible.

Auparavant j'avais un nano 2G, dont je me servais pour écouter des podcasts, et mise en veille sous  1h. Et je le rechargeais même pas toutes les semaines.

Alors quoi? est-ce normal? est-ce que la radio consomme plus que des podcasts?

Avez vous un retour là dessus?

Merci


----------

